# טוב נו, הגיע הזמן לא?



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

טוב נו, הגיע הזמן לא?


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

קרדיטים מהחתונה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אתחיל בזה שזה יהיה ארוך!
אולי בעצם ארוך זה אנדרסטייטמנט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מעבר לעובדה שאני חפרנית באופן טבעי, אני גולשת בפורום און אנד אוף מאז 2007 (כשאחותי התחתנה) ומאז ומתמיד אהבתי קרדיטים אינפורמטיבים. 
אז מי שמתעייפת, מוזמנת לדלג ישר לתמונות


----------



## Bobbachka (20/1/13)

סופסוף! 
בדיוק היום תהיתי מתי זה יגיע... סקרנתי אותי עד מאוד!
יאי!!


----------



## Nooki80 (20/1/13)

YAY, כמה חיכינו!


----------



## shirpan (20/1/13)

יייייייישששששששש!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
איזה כיף!
כשאמרת לי אתמול, שהיום תעלי את הקרדיטים ממש התרגשתי!
והנה זה קורה!
הידד!


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

סוף סוף!! איזה כיף 
הולכת להכין קפה


----------



## noya66 (21/1/13)

yay 
סוף סוף!


----------



## Anna Karenina (21/1/13)

אתם מקסימים! 
כמה כיף לראות זוג רגוע, נינוח ועם חתונה כזו שיקית ומעוצבת. בתור בעלת שתי ידיים שמאליות, אני ממש מתמוגגת כשאני רואה כזו יצירתיות משתפכת, שנעשתה בזוג ידיים בלבד.
שאפו גדול, ומזל טוב עוד יותר גדול!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

אז איך הכל התחיל? 
נעים מאוד, 
אני תום, בת 28, סטודנטית לרפואה ובעלי היקר רועי, בן 29, מתמחה במשרד עורכי דין. 
ביחד כמעט חמש שנים, מכירים כמעט כל החיים! 
גרנו באותה עיר, באותה שכונה קטנה ותמיד היינו מסתובבים באותם מקומות. רועי שכבה מעליי בבי"ס ומעבר לשלום שלום אף פעם לא ממש דיברנו. 
התחתנו ב- 29.8.12 בנחלה בבית עובד. 

שני סיפורים מצחיקים בקשר להיכרות שלנו - 

1. ההורים שלנו עברו לגור בשכונה בערך באותה תקופה. אמא שלי הייתה בהיריון איתי ורועי היה תינוק. ובגלל ששנת הלימודים התחילה לפני שהשכונה היתה גמורה, כל ההורים היו מגיעים מרחבי הארץ להביא את הילדים לגנים ולבתי הספר. 
וככה יצא שכל בוקר אמא שלי (איתי בבטן) היתה פוגשת את אבא של רועי (איתו באוטו) והם היו מקשקשים בין רמזור לרמזור.  
אז בעצם פגשתי את בעלי בעודי עוברית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. בפעם הראשונה שרועי ואני דיברנו כמו שצריך, מעבר לחבר'ה של בי"ס, הייתה במסיבת יום הולדת של חבר. 
בזמנו ענדתי טבעת יהלומים שנראתה בדיוק כמו טבעת אירוסין ומישהי שלא הכרנו ניגשה אלינו ואמרה שאנחנו ממש חמודים ביחד וכשראתה את הטבעת שאלה אם אנחנו מתחתנים.
משום מה החלטנו לזרום עם זה והסתבר שהיא מנהלת אירוע באחד האולמות המוכרים ומרוב התלהבות היא תיכננה לנו את החתונה כל הערב. 
ככה יצא שבפעם הראשונה שלמעשה הכרנו, תיכננו את החתונה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה לי שמישהו ממש ניסה לסמן לנו שאנחנו צריכים להיות ביחד הא?


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

ועכשיו גם עם התמונה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/1/13)

וואו, זה אדיר =] 
אחלה סיפור לנכדים


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קצת לפני תחילת ההתמחות רועי טס עם חבר הכי טוב שלו לטיול של חודש וחצי בארה"ב ומרכז אמריקה, מה שנקרא - לפני תחילת החיים האמיתיים. 
הגעגועים היו מטורפים, אבל פירגנתי לו מכל הלב. ובינתיים אני חרשתי את הצורה בתקופה סיוטית בלימודים 
(לא נורא, קיבלתי מלאא מתנות ובדיעבד גם הצעה, אז היה שווה להתגעגע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

כמה ימים אחרי שהוא חזר אני סיימתי את המבחן האחרון לתקופה ויצאנו לחופש כייפי שכלל השלמת פערים והרבה פינוקים. 
בסופ"ש האחרון לפני החזרה ללימודים חברים הכי טובים שלנו התקשרו ושאלו אם בא לנו בראנץ' ספונטני בשישי. 
(אולי כאן המקום לציין שחברה הכי טובה שלי נשואה לחבר הכי טוב של רועי, זה מהטיול. ככה יצא, בכלל בלי קשר. ממש באופן מקרי. אולי זה עוד סימן לזה שהיינו חייבים להכיר?) 
באופן מפתיע זרמתי. עד היום זו תעלומה בעייני, כי זה ממש לא התאים לי בלו"ז ולפעמים אני נוטה להיות עקשנית (ויש מי שיגיד קצת כבדה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

בדרך לבראנץ' אנחנו מקבלים טלפון שחסמו את אחד הרחובות (ממנו אני נוסעת בד"כ) ושניסע בדרך אחרת (ממנה הוא נוסע) - 
בעלי היקר מכיר אותי כ"כ טוב.. הוא רצה למנוע ויכוח מטופש על איך להגיע, כדי שנעבור "במקרה" בדרך לבית קפה במקום שבו התנשקנו בפעם הראשונה, בבר שכבר לא קיים.

ואז, כשעברנו שם עצרנו להיזכר בנוסטלגיה ורועי פצח בנאום מרגש שסופו היה כריעת ברך (כמעט באמצע הרחוב, מגיע לו שאפו על האומץ!) ובקשה שאהיה איתו לנצח. 
מה אני אגיד? הייתי כל כך מופתעת, למרות שזה היה כבר כ"כ מתבקש! 
אז כמובן שלא בראנץ' ולא נעליים. משם הלכנו למלון בוטיק "גורדון" לוויקנד חלומות. 
אני חייבת לציין לחיוב את המלון - הם פינקו אותנו בטירוף והיה מהמם, ממש נהנינו. 
לא גילינו למשפחות עד שבת בערב,כשפגשנו אותם והיה כל כך כיף להיות רק אנחנו, עם סוד כזה מרגש! חוץ מזוג החברים שלנו שהיו שותפי סוד.. 

באותו ערב הלכנו לחגוג באחת המסעדות האהובות עלינו, הרברט סמואל - הברמן פינק אותנו בטירוף ומאוד התרגש. 
והכי מצחיק היה שיום אחרי החתונה שוב הלכנו לאכול שם, הוא שוב היה וישר שאל מה עם החתונה


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/1/13)

רומנטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יושבת עם ביסקוויט (ומרצה ברקע) וממתינה!


----------



## Lady D19 (21/1/13)

מהמם!!!! וטבעת מדהימה !!!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

איך בכלל מתחילים לתכנן את הכל? 
היה לנו ברור שאנחנו מתחתנים באיזור ספטמבר, בגן אירועים פתוח לחלוטין. 
אנחנו שונאי חורף מושבעים וגם לא מתחברים לאולמות סגורים, גם בגלל העיצוב עצמו וגם בגלל המוזיקה שהיא תמיד מחרישת אוזניים...

אבל איך בכלל מצליחים לדחוס את כל הסידורים? 
אני התחלתי מחלקה סופר עמוסה עם לימודים מסביב לשעון ובכלל הייתי בירושלים ורועי היה לקראת תחילת ההתמחות המלחיצה במרכז. 
אז נשמנו עמוק וקפצנו למים - הרבה פגישות בימי שישי, הרבה נסיעות על כביש 1 ובעיקר - הרבה הרבה סינון באינטרנט!!! 
זה אולי הטיפ הכי חשוב שאני יכולה לתת לזוגות שמתחתנים בתקופה עמוסה- 
לא להתבחבש עם אלף פגישות בכל תחום. לראות את כל האתרים באינטרנט, לקבל כיוון ולראות מי מספיק "חשוב" כדי לקבוע איתו פגישה. 
ראינו אולי ספק אחד או שניים מכל תחום וזה הפך את כל החיפוש ליותר קל ורגוע. 

בנוסף, אני הגעתי עם רקע די רציני בתחום - כמו שכתבתי, ב-2007 אחותי התחתנה וככה הכרתי את הפורום כשעזרתי לה. 
הנה צ'ופר - 2 קרדיטים במחיר 1 ! מה שכן, אני מכחישה שככה נראיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בנוסף, חברה הכי טובה שלי התחתנה בשנה שעברה.
זה הפך את הכל לעוד יותר פשוט - די ידעתי איזה ספקים אני אוהבת ומה הסגנון והתמזל מזלנו שרועי אהב בדיוק את אותם דברים. 

טיפ מספר 2 - לשבת בתחילת כל ההכנות, לדבר על מה חשוב לכל אחד ומה לא. מה הדברים שהם מאסט מבחינתו ועל מה אפשר להתפשר. 
והכי הכי חשוב - לזכור שכל הפגישות והתיזוזים (בואו נודה, לפעמים זה יכול להיות מתיש) הם לצורך החגיגה הפרטית שלנו.
אז הקפדנו מאוד לא לריב ולא לעשות עניין משטויות וניצלנו כל פגישה לזמן איכות ביחד, באמצע המירוץ המטורף של החיים.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

עוד טיפ ששכחתי לכתוב 
אנחנו מיהרנו לסגור עם הדברים שהיו לנו חשובים, כאלו שלא רצינו ש"יתפסו לנו" ולא הסכמנו להתפשר על אחרים מתוך ה 2-3 אופציות שרצינו- 
מן הסתם קודם כל גן אירועים ותאריך 
ומיד אחר כך - 
דיג'יי
צלמים
רב 
איפור ושיער

לגבי כל שאר הדברים, לקחנו את הזמן ועשינו את הכל באיזי. 
אני חושבת שכמעט ולא התעסקנו עם החתונה בחודשיים שאחר כך, עד שרועי נכנס לעניינים בעבודה ואני עברתי למחלקה יותר רגועה. 
בקיצור - לדרג את הכל. אין צורך להילחץ עם דברים שממש לא חשוב מתי סוגרים אותם


----------



## onestylishbride (20/1/13)

כן נו ומה קורה?!?!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

אני פה, זה פשוט לוקח מלא זמן


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

המקום - "הנחלה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהגדרנו לעצמנו איפה אנחנו רוצים להתחתן היה לנו ברור שזה חייב להיות מקום פתוח, מלא בצמחייה ושלא יהיה מלאכותי (כל מיני מזרקות למיניהן, דשא מפלסטיק ואורות סגולים על השולחנות או ירוקים על העצים) 
או במלים אחרות - 
מקום שיראה כמו הגינה הענקית של ההורים המיליונרים שלא נולדנו להם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד שני דברים שהיו לנו מאוד חשובים הם-
1. שלא יהיה רחוק מדי וידרוש מהאורחים שלנו לעמוד שעתיים בפקק לכל כיוון ושלא ידרוש מהם לעבור מסלול מכשולים בחושך שדורש רכב 4X4 .
אלו דברים שממש הקפדנו עליהם, עד כדי כך שעל מקומות מהממים שהיו רחוקים לנו מדי (למשל על הים) אפילו לא בדקנו באינטרנט. 
בסופו של דבר יצא שהתחתנו עשר דקות מהבתים של ההורים שלנו וכל החברים שלהם וחצי שעה מת"א והמרכז (בפקקים), שמשם הגיעו כל החברים והמשפחות שלנו.

2. שהאורחים שלנו יוכלו אשכרה לדבר אחד עם השני כשהם יושבים ושלא יצאו מהחתונה חירשים עם מיגרנה. 

הנחלה ענתה על כל הדרישות שלנו ויותר מזה! 
זה המקום השני שראינו והספיקו לנו בדיוק שלושה צעדים כדי להסתכל אחד על השני, לחייך ולהבין שזה זה. וכל זה כשמדובר בכלל בינואר כשבחוץ קור איימים, כל העצים קירחים והמקום בכלל לא פעיל. 

אני לא יכולה להתחיל לתאר אפילו כמה שהיינו מרוצים. מכל הדברים - החשובים ביותר והזניחים ביותר, שאפילו לא העלנו על דעתנו לחשוב עליהם בעצמנו.
יואב, הבעלים של המקום, הוא בחור פשוט מדהים, שעשה לנו חשק להיות חברים שלו. לאורך כל הדרך קיבלנו יחס מושלם, תמיד עם חיוך ורצון לעזור.
אף פעם לא היינו צריכים לרדוף אחרי אף אחד, תמיד זכרו את הכל ודאגו לשלוח מיילים עם סיכום הדברים (אפילו בסתם שיחות טלפון!).
ממש הרגשנו שדואגים לנו, כאילו אנחנו חלק ממשפחה. 
אני יודעת שזה אולי נשמע מוגזם, אבל אני נשבעת שזה באמת ככה ויעידו על כך יתר "בוגרות הנחלה" שמסתובבות כאן  

אנשים לא הפסיקו להתלהב מכמה שהמקום יפה ונעים, מהקרבה והנוחות להגיע ומהעובדה שאפשר לדבר בנחת - 
הנחלה בנויה בצורת 3 מפלסים ענקיים (שמכל מקום אפשר לראות את כל הגן, זה לא יוצר ניתוק בין האנשים) ובמפלס של רחבת הריקודים מותקנת מערכת סאונד שגורמת לירידה משמעותית בעוצמה כמה מטרים מסוף הרחבה. זה מאפשר למוסיקה להתנגן בווליום חזק ברחבה ועם זאת להישמע כמוזיקת רקע ליתר האורחים שיושבים בשולחנות. 

בקיצור, אנחנו ממליצים מכל הלב. ועכשיו רק נותר לנו להתחנן שמישהו שמתחתן שם יזמין אותנו לחתונה שלו (אההמ אההמ מאיה, רמז רמז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
אני ממש מרגישה ששום דבר שאני אכתוב פה לא יצליח לתאר עד כמה שאנחנו מאושרים מהבחירה שעשינו. 

עוד מקומות שראינו - 
* האחוזה - שגם אהבנו, אבל כבר חרשו עליו בסביבה שלנו ולדעתי האישית אפשר קצת לחדש אותו מעט
* הקיו - כי לא היה לנו נעים לבטל את הפגישה מהיום למחר, אחרי שכבר התאהבנו בנחלה, ורצינו להיות בטוחים שלא נפספס מקום אחר, כי שמענו עליו הרבה דברים טובים. אני חייבת לציין שהמקום מקסים בעייני, למעט כמה דברים שגם כאן כבר קצת עייפים, והם בהחלט היו הרבה יותר גמישים במחיר. 
* חוות רונית - בדיעבד סתם כדי לסמן וי. המקום בהחלט יפה ומושקע, מכונה משומנת כבר 15 שנה אם אני זוכרת נכון. אבל זה היה יותר מדי - יותר מדי גדול, יותר מדי מלאכותי, יותר מדי פיינשמיקרי ופחות מדי אנחנו.


----------



## mayamintz (21/1/13)

חיכיתי, חיכיתי....וכמה שווה היה לחכות! 
כתבתי לך כבר באופן אישי, אבל הייתי חייבת להגיב גם פה...פשוט מושלם!
הצלחת להעצים את יופיו של המקום עם המון רעיונות מטריפים ביופיים.
כבר אמרתי לך יותר מפעם אחת כמה חיכיתי לרגע שאראה את הקרדיטים שלך אחרי הרבה "חפירות" מצידי.
הקרדיטים שלך ישר נוספו אצלי למועדפים. 
רואים שאחרי כל דבר, גם אם הקטן ביותר, עומדת הרבה מאוד השקעה ומחשבה. פשוט חגיגה לעיניים!
ותום, את יודעת שאני כבר מתכננת "לגנוב" לך כמה רעיונות....
מ-ד-ה-י-ם


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

קייטרינג "עלי דפנה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עלי דפנה זה קייטרינג "הבית" של הנחלה. הם עובדים איתם בהצלחה כבר הרבה שנים ושני הצדדים מרוצים.
כמובן שמי שמעוניין יכול להביא קייטרינג אחר ולשכור את המקום בנפרד, אבל באמת שאני לא רואה סיבה.

ללי, יערה ומודי התותחים שולטים בקייטרינג ביד רמה. גם כאן הכל מתוקתק מקצה לקצה. 
מעולם לא היו לנו בעיות עם שום דבר, וכל מה שכתבתי על הנחלה תקף גם לגבי עלי דפנה. 

למען האמת גם אוכל היה אישיו אצלנו. אנחנו (והאורחים שלנו) מאוד אוהבים לאכול ומאוד מעריכים אוכל טוב ומסעדות טובות. יש מי שיגיד פלצני אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז מן הסתם שאחד הדברים שהיו חשובים זה שיהיה אוכל מעולה. ובכן, מעולה זו לא מילה. 
בטעימות כמעט התעלפנו מהמנות - הכל היה כל כך טעים, היה מגוון גדול והם היו מאוד פתוחים לשינויים ולרצונות שלנו. 
אני למשל מתעבת כוסברה ובכלל לא מתה על עשבי תיבול ובגלל שבחלק גדול מהסלטים היו הרבה כאלו, הם הכינו לנו תוך כדי הטעימות ורסיות חדשות, שיהיו לטעמנו! 

היה לנו חשוב לשמור על השטאנץ הנפוץ של אנטריקוט, פילה דג ופרגיות, בעיקר כי זו נוסחה שאי אפשר להתווכח איתה - היא נותנת מענה לכולם.
ומה שאהבנו, זה שבקבלת הפנים ובתוספות הם יותר "פרועים" ויש מנות פחות בנאליות ויותר גורמה, מה שמאוד דיבר אלינו ולאורחים שלנו. 
צירפתי תמונה של אחת המנות המגניבות בקבלת הפנים, של כדורי בצק דקיקים אסייתים, במילויים שונים. 
עוד דבר שהיה לנו מאוד חשוב- לוודא שבכל שלב יש לכולם מה לאכול - צמחונים, קרניבורים ואוכלי דגים, חובבי השוקולד לעומת הפירותיים וכו' וכו'. 
אחד היתרונות במנות של הנחלה הוא שבכל עמדה יש כמה אופציות, למשל בעמדת קרפצ'יו היה סינטה, סלמון וסלק. בכדורים הממולאים היה בשרי וצמחוני ועוד. 

הם צ'יפרו אותנו בלי הכרה, ישבו איתנו על כל מרכיב ומרכיב במנות כדי שנהיה מרוצים ועשו בשבילנו מעל ומעבר! 

לגבי צוות המלצרים - כאן נתתי דרור לבריידזיליות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אחד הדברים שמחרפנים אותי זה מלצרים בני 18, עם לבוש מטונף ומראה מוזנח. 
כמובן שבהתאם לרמה של הקייטרינג לא הייתי צריכה לדאוג, והם אכן עמדו ברף הציפיות. 
כל המלצרים היו מקצועיים (ידעו כל מרכיב במנות, זה בייסיק בעייני, בדיוק כמו שאני מצפה מהמלצר שלי במסעדה), עבדו כמו שצריך ונראו עשר. 
ועוד דבר שהוא ממש לא טריוויאלי לדעתי - היתה מלצרית שכל התפקיד שלה היה לראות אם אנחנו רוצים משהו. כל כמה זמן היא הביאו לנו אוכל ושתיה, גם בלי שנבקש והיתה פשוט מתוקה אמיתית.

ברור שגם אצלנו, כמו בכל החתונות, כל האורחים לא הפסיקו להתלהב מהאוכל ולספר כמה טעים היה. 
לאור העובדה שבלסתי בלי הכרה בחתונה, כן כן!!, אני יכולה להגיד בלב שלם שהם צודקים!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

אוי.. מרוב ההתלהבות דלגתי על כמה דברים 
אז אני חוזרת אחורה


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחחח אחותי המושלמת, כמה שאני אוהבת אותה! 
גם היא משוגעת כמוני ומכורה לכל הבלוגים של חו"ל והדיטיילז המהממים. 
בנוסף היא מוכשרת ברמות קשות, ככה שלמדתי מהטובה ביותר! 
יחד עם החברות המדהימות שלי, שאני אוהבת מאז הגן, הן הרימו הפקה שלא תבייש פוסט על עיצוב מסיבת רווקות ורודה במיוחד. 

מאז ומתמיד היה לנו מנהג לנסוע כל קיץ לחופש ביחד ומאז פרוץ החתונות לחיינו הפכנו את מסיבות הרווקות לנופש השנתי שלנו  
בילינו שישי-שבת בוילה מדהימה בראש פינה, עם נוף הורס. אין אצלנו תוכניות אומנותיות וגם לא קשקושי בולבולים..
כי מה עוד צריך חוץ מכמה חברות טובות, אוכל טוב, אלכוהול, קצת משחקים מצחיקים, בריכה והרבה שמש? 
נהניתי בטירוף, והתרגשתי עד כלות מרמת ההשקעה והאהבה. 
אני באמת מרגישה ברת מזל על העובדה שיש לי כאלה חברות וכזו אחות הורסת שהיא החברה הכי טובה שלי.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

אין אין אין חגיגה, בלי בלי בלי בלי עוגה 
טוב נו, לא עוגה - מלאאאא ממתקים ועוגיות.
אני חולת מתוקים, ברמה שאני יכולה להתקיים רק מקינוחים ושטויות 
(וזה יתבטא גם בחתונה, המשך יבוא)


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

חדות המבט יבחינו שהקישוטים נושאים את שם החיבה שלי
למען האמת יש מעט מאוד אנשים שקוראים לי תום, כמעט אצל כולם אני תומאס.
כינוי שהתחיל בטיול של השמוץ בכיתה ה ונשאר איתי מאז


----------



## Nooki80 (20/1/13)

רגע, שאני אבין 
טיול של השמוצ? יש לך גם רקע קיבוצניקי בנוסף להכל?


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

אני קיבוצניקית רק בליבי.. 
(כלומר, סבא וסבתא שלי הם ממקימי אחד הקיבוצים בנגב ואבא שלי גם גדל שם) 
אבל אני עירונית בכל רמ"ח איברי...

היינו סניף שמו"צניקי עירוני.
בכל אופן הסיפור הזה התמסמס אצלנו תוך שנתיים בערך.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

לכל אחת היתה את הכוס הורודה שלה, עם האות של השם שלה. 

יש לי חברה (אחת מהחמישייה שלנו שהולכות ביחד מהגן) שגרה בניו יורק והגיעה במיוחד לחתונה שלי. 
מסתבר שהיא הגיעה עם מזוודה אחת של ציוד שאני הזמנתי עם דברים לחתונה ומזוודה אחת עם ציוד שאחותי והיא הזמינו למסיבת רווקות


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

נכון שמגיעה להן מתנת תודה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שכתבתי, אני באמת מאושרת שיש לי כזו חבורת בנות סביבי. 
והיה לי ברור שאני רוצה להגיד להן תודה, גם על מסיבת הרווקות (כל מי שתיכננה אחת כזו יודעת שלפעמים זה לא פשוט) אבל בעיקר על כמה שאני אוהבת אותן ביום יום. 

זו הייתה ההשראה . התאהבתי ברעיון הזה ברגע שהפוסט התפרסם ושמרתי לי את זה בפייבוריטס בידיעה שיגיע היום שבו אני אעשה את זה.
אפילו הזמנתי מארה"ב m&ms ורודים, כי אין בארץ. 
בסופו של דבר המדבקות שהכנתי יצאו משום מה אדומות וכבר לא היה לי זמן להדפיס מחדש, אז החלפתי את הבד של הכיסוי ושמתי m&ms רגילים. 

את הצנצנות קניתי בשוק לווינסקי, יש חנות עם מלא סוגים של צנצנות. והב וסרט התחרה מנחלת בנימין. 
את התגיות אחותי ואני עיצבנו - לכל צנצנת היתה מדבקה עם השם של אחת החברות ובצד השני מדבקה עם הוראות הכנה. 
צריך להוסיף לקערה את תכולת הצנצנת וחומרים רטובים לפי ההוראות ויוצאות אחלה עוגיות גרנולה. 

גם יצאה מתנה אישית, עם השם של כל אחת וזה גם הזכיר אותי, כי אחד התחביבים שלי זה אפייה וזה "התפקיד" שלי בחבורה. 
בימים שאחרי המסבה קיבלתי מגוון של תמונות של העוגיות המוכנות שהבנות הכינו


----------



## yael rosen (21/1/13)

פשוט מושלם 
עוד רגע אני מציעה לך חברות כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









וברצינות - איזה כיף לחברות שלך!


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

אל תאיימי


----------



## Guronet (21/1/13)

גם אני מצאתי את הפוסט הזה ושמרתי במועדפים 
מתכננת לעשות את אותו הדבר! יצ ממש מדליק, ומאוד דומה למקור!
מאיזו חנות הזמנת את הm&ms הורודים?


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

חברה שלי שגרה בארה״ב הביאה לי 
בארץ בקושי מצאתי את הרגילים... רק בסופר וגם זה במחיר מופרך.. 

ממליצה בחום על המתנה הזו, קלי קלות להכינה וגם המחיר הכולל לא יצא יותר מדי.
מה שכן, שימי לב לגודל הצנצנות והכמויות של החומרים, אני ויתרתי על הפאקנים כדי שהכל יכנס כמו שצריך.
ועוד דבר- חשוב לדחוס טוב טוב כל שכבה לפני השכבה הבאה ולנקות את הצנצנת מבפנים אחרי שכבת הקמח שעושה ענן של חלקיקים שמעכיר את הצנצנת.
אם יש לך שאלות תוך כדי, בכיף!


----------



## enigma80 (21/1/13)

רעיון מקסים  ממש מתנה שווה, כיפית ומיוחדת


----------



## lanit (22/1/13)

תגידי... 
מה הנפח של הצנצנות?
זה אחלה רעיון למתנה לחג.


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

במתכון המקורי כתוב quart 1 
שזה 0.946 ליטר. 
אבל לא אהבתי את צורת הצנצנות של הליטר אז קניתי של 750 מ״ל ועשיתי שינויים בכמויות-
לא שמתי פקאנים (אני גם פחות אוהבת) והורדתי באותו יחס את שאר המתכון כדי שהכל יכנס יפה והמתכון לא יהרס.
כל צנצנת עלתה 4 שקלים.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חובבת גרפיקה מושבעת. מאז שאני זוכרת את עצמי יש לי חיבה לניירות (לא סתם צוחקים עליי שגם בעידן המחשבים אני נאמנה לעט ודף..) 
ואחד הדברים שמשמחים אותי זה הזמנות יפות לחתונות.
(יש מי שיגיד שבאופן דבילי) זה מצליח לגרום לי להתרגש ולחכות לאירוע.
אז נכון ש-90% מהאנשים יגידו שאחרי דקה זה בפח וחבל על הכסף.. אבל אני רואה את זה בתור preview לחתונה. זה חלק מהטוטאל לוק.
ויעידו על כך ההזמנות שתלויות לנו על המקרר, שאני שומרת למרות שעבר כבר המון זמן. 

כאן שברנו את הראש. מאוד אהבנו את ההזמנות של דיטה דיזיין, אבל הרגשתי שזה פחות מתאים לסגנון העיצוב של החתונה שלנו. מה גם שהמחיר גבוה.. 8-10 שקלים להזמנה.
חיפשנו וחיפשנו ושום דבר לא עשה לנו את זה. (איפה היו כל ההזמנות המהממות מ"כלות אורבניות" שהתפרסמו רק לאחרונה?) 
בשלב מסויין החלטנו לוותר על הזמנה שתתאים לקונספט וללכת על הזמנה שתהיה מסיבתית, מצחיקה ותשתמש בעובדה שיש בנחלה בריכה.
כאן פניתי ל pididi מהפורום - אומנם בסוף לא השתמשנו בשירותיה ובחרנו עיצוב אחר לחלוטין, אבל ממש חשוב לי לפרגן לה-
נגה היתה פשוט מקסימה, עזרה לי עם כל התסבוכת שלא הצלחתי אפילו לנסח במלים ושלחה אחלה הצעת מחיר. 

ואז נפל האסימון. אחותי המוכשרת למדה פוטושופ בשביל הכיף ומאז היא משתמשת בזה פה ושם. החלטנו לעצב את ההזמנה ביחד. 
עברנו על כל מיני גרפיקות, עד שמצאנו את האחת. קנינו את הפריטים השונים וביחד הרכבנו הזמנה שהיתה בדיוק מה שחיפשנו כל הזמן-
מצד אחד מלאה בדיטיילז שמתכתבים עם העיצוב והצבעים של החתונה ועם האהבה שלי לסגנון הוינטג' והשאבי שיק ומצד שני פשוטה וברורה. 

הדפסתי את ההזמנה בדפוס בחולון, ברח לי השם עכשיו וזה מחרפן אותי.. אבל הם מוכרים  ומומלצים פה בפורום וככה הגעתי אליהם. 
עשו לנו הדפסת נסיון בחינם על 3 סוגי ניירות והדפיסו לנו תוך כמה שעות את הכל. קיבלנו מהם גם מעטפות במתנה. 

על כל מעטפה קשרנו חוט baker's twine בורוד-לבן עם תגית של השמות שלנו. זה היה מבצע מייגע, אבל לדעתי היה שווה  
והכתובות נכתבו בטוש ורוד מטאלי. (OCD?) 

כמו שאמרתי, אני אוהבת שיש קו עיצובי מתמשך, אז ניתן לראות בתמונה גם את יתר הפריטים שעיצבנו באותו סגנון - 
כרטיסי הושבה, תגיות של השמות שלנו לקשירה על ההזמנה והפתקיות עם פירוט הממתקים והקינוחים. 
הדפסתי אותם (יחד עם המדבקות לצנצנות של מסיבת הרווקות ועם עוד תמונות שהיו בעיצוב) בדפוס דיזינגוף 10. גם הם מאוד מומלצים, עשו לי הכל במקום וממש בזול.


----------



## Nooki80 (20/1/13)




----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הורס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מהמם


----------



## FayeV (21/1/13)

וואו! 
נראה מדהים.


----------



## pipidi (21/1/13)

יצא מקסים! כל הכבוד על הצילום ועל הקולקציה


----------



## Guronet (21/1/13)

זה כל כך יפה ומיוחד! כמה השראה...


----------



## Lady D19 (21/1/13)

פשוט מושלם !!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

הרב בן-ציון ציוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא יודעת אם מישהי מכן זוכרת את ההודעה הארוכה והמפורטת שלי בנוגע לכל הדרישות שאני מחפשת ברב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האמת? פה חשבתי שתהיה לנו בעיה. 
אני, אם לומר בעדינות, רחוקה מהדת ומעקרונותיה שנות אור. וגם רועי חילוני להפליא, בדיוק כמוני. 
אבל, המשפחה המקסימה שלו זאני באמת אוהבת בכל ליבי - הדת יקרה לליבה. 
כשעשיתי חושבים לגבי מה חשוב לי (זוכרות את הטיפ הראשון בתכנון החתונה? כאן יישמתי אותו) 
הבנתי שאני ממש אשמח לנסות ולמצוא רב שימצא חן בעיני ו"יצליח" לגרום לי להתחתן בחתונה אורתודוקסית.
ההורים של רועי לא אמרו מילה מעולם, הם אפילו לא היו מודעים לכל ההתלבטויות שלנו, כי ככה אנחנו בחרנו. 
הרגשתי שאני אהיה הרבה יותר מאושרת להתחתן בצורה שתרגש אותם ותדבר לליבם, ואני אקח ממנה את מה שמדבר אליי. 
"התנאי" שלנו היה למצוא רב שיתאים לנו, שיצליח לרגש אותנו והכי הכי חשוב - 
שיתן לנו לתת נופך אישי לטקס החופה. כי הרי בסופו של דבר, עם כל הכבוד לשמלה היפה ולאוכל הטעים, הסיבה שלשמה התכנסנו היא להצהיר קבל עם ועדה על האהבה שלנו והרצון להפוך למשפחה ולהיות ביחד לנצח. 
מה גם שאני מודה שהיה משהו שכן ריגש אותי, לדעת שאני עומדת תחת חופה ומתחתנת בצורה שהמוני יהודים בגלות התחתנו, וסיכנו את חייהם כדי לקיים את הטקס הזה. אני פריקית של נוסטלגיה!

הרב בן-ציון ציוני הוא הרב הראשון שראינו. זכרתי את השם שלו עוד מימי השריצה בפורום כשאחותי התחתנה. 
כבר בשיחת הטלפון הבנתי שיש לי הזכות להכיר אותו (אני ?!? רב ?!? מי היה מאמין). 
הלכנו לראות חופה שהוא העביר - היתה לי צמרמורת. בחיים שלי לא התרגשתי ככה, ועוד בחופה של אנשים שאני בכלל לא מכירה. 
אח"כ ישבנו לדבר איתו ובלי לשים לב עברה שעה וחצי. 
מדובר ברב צעיר (ארבים וטיפה), צנוע ומקסים שלקח על עצמו לקרב לבבות גם בלי להיות חלק מצוהר. 
העביר לנו טקס מרגש, שעומד בכל חוקי ההלכה (בכל זאת מדובר בבן של דורות של רבנים נחשבים בקהילה החרדית) 
ויחד עם זאת הענקתי טבעת לרועי ושנינו הקראנו דברים שכתבנו. 

היה לנו מאוד חשוב להבין מה המשמעות של הטקס ולא לעמוד שם כמו שני פסלים שלא מבינים מילה. לכן עברנו איתו על כל חלק וחלק בטקס ומה עומד מאחוריו. והגענו להרכב הטקס שהיה "מקובל" על כולם (כלומר אנחנו, הרב והרבנות).


----------



## lost in dreams (20/1/13)

לא יאומן... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חודשים אני מחכה (יחד עם כולן) לקרדיטים שלך ועכשיו אני מגלה שלמדנו באותה שכבה בתיכון...
אם רק הייתי מקבלת אז איזה ספוילר לחתונה שלך הייתי דואגת להיות חברה שלך כדי להיות מוזמנת לאירוע הבלתי נשכח הזה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טוב, אני חוזרת לרפרש.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

די!!! 
עכשיו אני במתח! 
שלחי מסר עם רמזים. איזה עולם קטן


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

רבנות ומקווה 
נרשמנו ברבנות תל אביב, אנחנו גרים ליד וזה חסך לנו את התהליך של הוצאת תעודת רווקות.
היה יום בהחלט מבדר... 
שהתחיל בהדרכת כלות שדיברה בעיקר על המקווה - אישרו לכל הבנות לטבול יומיים לפני,
והמשיך בהדרכת זוגות - הדבר הכי הזוי שהיינו בו בחיים! הרבנית היתה אשה בהחלט נחמדה עם כוונות טובות, לדבר על חשיבות הזוגיות השווינית (הופתעתי לטובה!), אבל בין לבין היא בעיקר סיפרה כל מיני אפיזדות מצחיקות ולא ברורות מסדר היום שלה.
ממש התאפקנו לא לצחוק. היה בהחלט משעשע.
זהו, סיימנו את הכל בפעם אחת.אפילו לא היינו צריכים להביא את ההורים, הרב התקשר לאבות שלנו ודיבר איתם. 
הדבר היחידי שהיה מעצבן, זה שהם עשו פדיחה עם אחד העדים שלנו, וכתבו אותו רק אצל רועי במקום גם אצלי. 
אז לפנים משורת הדין הסכימו שאני אביא עדה!! חברה שלי, שהיא אשתו של העד שהתפספס אצלי, וגם הם התחתנו ברבנות תל אביב קצת לפני, אז פירגנו לנו אותה 

טבלתי במקווה צירלסון, ברחוב צירלסון באיזור יהודה מכבי בתל אביב.
זה המקווה "השכונתי" שלנו (על משקל בר...להבדיל אלף הבדלות) - אחותי ו-2 השכנות שלי טבלו שם ואנחנו ממליצות עליו למי שצריכה לטבול.
המקום משופץ כמו ספא,המים היו נקיים וחמימים והריחו מכלור כמו בריכה,  הרבנית לא נגעה בי ולא הסתכלה, רק שאלה אם התקלחתי לפני. 
ולא דרשו ממני שום סכום מופרך, רק את האגרה המחייבת, סכום זניח שאני אפילו לא זוכרת.. 
נכנסתי, טבלתי ותוך פחות מחמש דקות היינו בחוץ והלכנו לחגוג טהרה כמו שצריך - בארוחת ערב! עם אמא שלי, אחותי, השכנות שלי ואמא שלהן שהן כמו משפחה שלנו (זו כבר מסורת אצלנו).


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

כלה, שפרי הופעתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ברור שאני מתוקתקת ביום יום כמו שתיכף תראו בתמונות ( NOT.. !! הלוואי... ) 

אני מנצלת את ההזדמנות להמליץ על כמה מהדברים הפחות מעניינים, אבל בהחלט חשובים - 






קוסמטיקאית - אלינור ברשת. כבר נכתב עליה הכל בפורום. בחורה מקסימה, יש לה את הידיים הכי נעימות שהרגשתי בחיים  בסך הכל יש לי עור נורמלי (טפו טפו טפו) והלכתי אליה לטיפול אחד כדי להתפנק ולתת בוסט של אנרגיה לפנים, או שקר כלשהוא שנמשיך לספר לעצמנו, כדי שיהיה על מה לבזבז את הכסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אלינור לא דחפה לי מוצרים מיותרים או עוד פגישות, פשוט פינקה אותי.  עוד נקודת לזכותה זו מוזיקת הרוק המעולה שהיא משמיעה ברקע - אם אני אשמע עוד פכפןך נחלים או שירת דולפינים כמו שיש בספא אני אקיא. אין כמו הרולינג סטונס והפינק פלויד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 עיצוב גבות - כבר שנים שהיחידה שנוגעת לי בגבות זו אסתר, אמא של יוליה מהסניפים של יוליה. היא יושבת בסניף בדיזינגוף. היא פשוט אלוהי הגבות שלנו. למרות המחיר המופרך אני וכל החברות שלי מכורות אליה והיא פשוט עושה קסמים. כולל לגדל גבות יש מאין אצל בנות שתמיד הסתובבו עם חורים. בחיי שאין לי מושג איך היא עושה את זה






 הלבנת שיניים - גילוי נאות, אחותי היא רופאת שיניים, אז היא עשתה לי את זה. אני לא יודעת כמה זה עולה ,אבל אם זה בגבולות בתקציב אני ממליצה בחום. עשיתי את הפלטה עם הג'ל ששמים למשך חודש שעתיים ביום. זה עשה אחלה עבודה וזה משדרג את המראה (והתמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## enigma80 (21/1/13)

חחח מזדהה לחלוטין עם מוזיקת הרקע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשתי לאחרונה קוסמטיקאית לטיפול פנים ואחרי קריאה בפורום והמלצות הגעתי גם אני לאלינור ברשת.
חייבת לציין שלעולם לא עשיתי טיפול פנים, ועכשיו לקראת החתונה ובגלל היובש שהביא איתו מזג האוויר, החלטתי לנסות.
אין לי כל כך למה להשוות את הטיפול, בסה"כ היה לי כייף ונעים... אבל מוזיקת הרקע, במקרה שלי פינק פלויד, אכן הוכיחה שיש פה משהו אחר וטוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה היה כייף גדול והעביר את זמן הטיפול בנעימות יתרה.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

איפור ושיער - טלי פאוור ושגיא דהרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שגם כאן אני לא אצליח לתאר במילים את העבודה של שני המוכשרים האלה.
בכלל, זה קו כללי אצלנו בחתונה - היינו מאוד מאוד מרוצים מהספקים שלנו ואני חושבת שחלק גדול מזה זו העובדה שעשינו עבודה מקיפה בבחירתם ומהרגע שבחרנו את מי שבחרנו, סמכנו עליהם בעיניים עצומות והם לא איכזבו! 

אני לא מחסידי איפור ותסרוקות נסיון, זה אף פעם לא באמת כמו שזה נראה בסוף וזה בשלב שעוד בד"כ אין שמלה ולא יודעים איך יראה הוטאל לוק.
אני העדפתי לבחור במאפרת ומעצב שיער שאני אוהבת את העבודה שלהם, יש לי כימיה טובה איתם ואני יכולה לסמוך עליהם. היתר יעשה את שלו.
בנוסף ראיתי כבר 3 כלות במו עיני שיצאו מושלמות תחת ידיהם וכל אחת מהכלות באתר שלהם ובתיוגים שלהן בפייסבוק נראית פשוט הורס!

היתה לנו פגישת ייעוץ, שבה הם אמרו לי מה הם חושבים שיתאים לי - אחד לאחד מה שאני רציתי. 
היה כל כך כיף שהמשכנו לשבת ולקשקש עוד הרבה אחרי וגם חזרתי לשגיא שעשה לי תספורת ותסרוקת פזורה לחתונה של חברה. 

מבחינת שיער - ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה - אסוף גבוה, כי חם ב29.8 וכי זה הכי אצילי לדעתי עם שמלת סטרפלס, חושף את החלק הכי סקסי לטעמי בגוף האשה. 
רציתי שזה יראה לא עשוי (ההתמחות של שגיא) , כאילו קמתי בבוקר ועשיתי לעצמי , אם רק הייתי מוכשרת כמוהו.
אפילו מסרקיה או סיכה לא רציתי, כי השמלה היתה מספיק מקושטת בפני עצמה ולא רציתי להעמיס. 
לגבי האיפור - לא היה לי כיוון מסויים, חוץ מהעובדה שאני לא אוהבת צלליות בצבעים. 
סמכתי על טלי ואמרתי לה שתעשה י מה שהיא רוצה, שתשתולל כמה שבא לה ושתאפר אותי כמו שהיא חושבת שזה הכי יחמיא לי. 

עוד דבר שהיה לי חשוב, יש להם סטודיו מושלם! לא רציתי להתארגן בבית, זה הרגיש לי רגיל מדי ולא התחשק לי לחזור מהחתונה ולסדר את כל הבלגן או להתעסק עם זה בערב שלפני, שגם ככה עמוס בהתרגשות. ביום יום אני שונאת לסדר, אז בחתונה שלי?  
כשאחותי התחתנה היינו בסטודיו של ורד ספיבק והיה כל כך כיף, כל הזמן מחמיאים לך ויש אווירה חגיגית של שמחה והתרגשות באוויר. אז ידעתי שגם אני רוצה את התחושה הזו. ככה שהסטודיו שלהם היה עוד פלוס לעסק, מלכתחילה קנה אותי. 

האיפור והשיער החזיקו בלי שום בעיה, גם אחרי שקפצתי לבריכה!!! רקדתי והשתוללתי, נישקתי וחיבקתי את כולם בקבלת הפנים ושום דבר לא זז.
התמונה המצורפת היא מהפייסבוק של טלי ושגיא. יש עוד כ"כ הרבה תמונות וממש קשה לי לבחור, אז אני אשים עוד קצת ואת היתר רואים תוך כדי.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

טלי המלכה בפעולה


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

קלוז אפ על העיניים


----------



## gitaast (24/1/13)

מהממת 
אני מאד אוהבת את הסגנון הזה.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

שיער גמור, איפור בדרך 
יש לי ממש מעט שיער, חלק כמו מקלות ודקיק. הייתי בטוחה שזה יהיה אתגר לא פשוט..
שגיא הגאון הוסיף לי כמה תוספות ופעם ראשונה בחיים שהיה לי מלא שיער, איזה כיף זה היה  

סיכמתי איתם שביום שאני זוכה בלוטו הם עוברים לגור אצלי


----------



## Bobbachka (20/1/13)

מושלמת!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

מוכנה ומזומנה 
לקראת המפגש טלי הוסיפה לי גם אודם עדין בגוון ורדרד, רק שיתן קצת צבע. 
היא גם נתנה לי אותו שיהיה לי לתיקונים בהמשך היום. מודה שזה לא ממש עניין אותי, העדפתי לנשק ולחבק בלי לעשות חשבון ובטח שלא היה לי כוח לתקן את זה..


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

לא ברור מי יותר יפה 
את או השמלה המושלמת הזאת!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

שמלה - ליהי הוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני עוקבת אחרי העבודות של ליהי כבר המון שנים, בערך מתחילת קריירת שמלות הכלה שלה ועוד הרבה לפני שזה היה על הפרק אצלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ליהי מוכשרת ברמות מפחידות, אני תמיד אומרת לה שהארץ קטנה עליה ואני מתכוונת לכל מילה.
השמלות שלה הן הוט קוטור במלא מובן המילה ויש ים של מחשבה מאחורי כל פרט ופרט בהן.
למען האמת היה לי די ברור שאני אסגור אצלה בסופו של דבר, אז שמרתי את הטוב ביותר לסוף ומדדתי אצל עוד כמה מעצבים לפניה (אלון ליבנה, מרדכי אברהם, ויוי בלאיש ורונן פארצ'ה) 
ואז הגעתי לליהי, לסטודיו המושלם שלה בדרום תל אביב והיה לי ברור שמצאתי את מה שחיפשתי. 
הדבר היחידי שהיה לי ברור זה שתהיה לי חגורה שחורה בשמלה. אני מתה על הקונטרסט הזה, זה יוצר שילוב אלגנטי, אולד הוליווד כזה, שתמיד אהבתי ופינטזתי על שמלות של וורה וונג. והיא הראשונה שעשתה את זה בארץ.

אבל יותר מהכל - הלכתי למדוד שמלת כלה וזכיתי בבחורה המדהימה שהיא. ליהי היא מיוחדת במינה, מלאת אהבה. 
היה לי כל כך כיף להגיע למדידות ולקשקש איתה כל הזמן גם בלי קשר למדידות. לא יכולתי לתאר את התהליך הזה כל כך מהנה. 

כשהלכתי להחזיר את השמלה , בכאב לב, ליהי המהממת הזו החליטה לתת לי אותה במתנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 אז עכשיו היא תלויה לי בארון ומדי פעם אני מציצה ביצירת האומנות שלה ומתרגשת שזכיתי לעבוד איתה ולעצב ביחד את שמלת חלומותיי.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

הפרטים של המחוך 
התחרה היא וינטג', והיא פירקה אותה לפרחים ותפרה מחדש בצורה שתתאים למבנה של המחוך. על זה הוסיפו פנינים קטנות


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

עוד אחת בלי החגורה 
חברה שלי הלכה איתי למדידה האחרונה וליהי לימדה אותה בדיוק איך לקשור את המחוך והיא התאמנה על זה עם ליהי עד שזה ישב פיקס,
בגלל שהתארגנתי אצל טלי ושגיא.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

הקולב 
הזמנתי מארה"ב, נדלקתי על זה בבלוגים של חו"ל והחלטתי שגם אני רוצה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (21/1/13)

מה כתוב?


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

Mrs. Yarkoni 
שם המשפחה החדש שלי


----------



## SimplyMe1 (22/1/13)

מהמם, כמו הרבה בחירות שלכם 
אני מפחדת להישמע תקליט שבור, אבל באמת המון בחירות שעשית(ם) מהממות ביותר. לא סיימתי את כול הקרדיטים שלך...
מהמתנות לחברות במסיבת רווקות ועד להזמנות ולעיצוב האולם.

חבל שאחותך לא מעצבת גרפית, הייתי ביום המתאים פונה אליה לעצב לי את ההזמנה 

מרוב הודעות כלליות בשרשור אני לא זוכרת מה עוד הזמנת מחו"ל, אבל תוכלי לקשר את האתר שבו הזמנת את הקולבים ושאר פריטים חו"ליים? אשמור לי בצד ליום המתאים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה והמון מזל טוב!
אני חוזרת לקרוא את מלוא הקרדיטים ולבטח אגיב מחר לעוד דברים יפים


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

תודה רבה 
האמת היא שאין לי את כל הלינקים במרוכז, החלפתי דפדפן וכבר לא העברתי את הכל.
אבל פשוט עשיתי חיפוש לפי מלים בגוגל, אטסי ואיביי - 
על מוצרים ספציפיים שחיפשתי ועל הגדרות כלליות יותר למשל shabby chic ומשם השמיים הם הגבול. עוברים ממוכר למוכר, בין החנויות והפריטים.
זהירות, זה מאוד ממכר


----------



## אנה לי2 (25/1/13)

שאלה לגבי הקולב 
היי , נדלקתי על הקולב , יש מצב לקישור לבלוג?


----------



## simplicity83 (26/1/13)

זה לא מבלוג מסויים 
למלא כלות בארה״ב יש כזה אז רואים את זה בתמונות מבלוגים בחו״ל.
חיפשתי את זה בגוגל והזמנתי מאחת החנויות בארה״ב.
הם לא שולחים לארץ, הזמנתי את זה אל חברה שלי שגרה בניו יורק ובאה לחתונה


----------



## Lady D19 (21/1/13)

מהמם!


----------



## Nooki80 (23/1/13)

ללא ספק - שמלה מהממת! 
וגם אני אוהבת את הטוויסט השחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




גם אני עקבתי אחרי הגברת הוד חודשים בטרם פניתי לתפירת השמלה שלי, אין ספק שהיא מוכשרת ברמות והשמלות שלה שראיתי יוצאות אחת אחת מהממות.
כל הכבוד לה על נתינת השמלה במתנה. זה ממש לא מובן מאליו וכיף לשמוע שיש גם כאלה הפתעות טובות!

לצערי אני לא רחוקה מאוד מהטייפ קאסט שלה ולא ראיתי איך זה יכול לעבוד בינינו... 
עדיין, שמחה בשביל מי שיכולה להרשות לעצמה (ולא, אני לא מתכוונת כלכלית)


----------



## Nooki80 (23/1/13)

*לא רחוקה מאוד = רחוקה מאוד מאוד...


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חולת נעליים. מה זה חולה? מכורה. אף פעם אין לי בעיה למצוא זוג שאני אוהבת (אפילו שאני עם מידה בעייתית, גבולית על 36 - טיפ לגמדות כמוני: נעליים בזארה קידס. אף פעם לא מאכזבות) 
ולחתונה לקח לי כל כך הרבה זמן למצוא!!! 
לבן לא בא בחשבון מבחינתי.. אני לא מתחברת לנעלים כלתיות ואין מה לעשות עם זה אחר כך. אז רציתי ניוד. 
היו מלא נעליים בצבע ניוד. אבל או שהן היו עם עקב של גורד שחקים או שהן היו גדולות עליי. 

בסופו של דבר מצאתי את הזוג שלי באלדו, חנות שאני לא נוטה להיכנס אליה כי הם מביאים לארץ בעיקר דגמים פרחים.. 
בול מה שחיפשתי! פיפ טואו עם עקב גבוה (12 ס"מ. אבל אני גמדה, 1.53 ותמיד צוחקים עליי שנולדתי עם עקבים.) 
אני יודעת שזה לא נשמע אמין, אבל הן היו ממש נוחות! הייתי איתן מארבע עד 00:30 ורק אז עברתי לשטוח.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

והזוג השטוח 
דם כאן לא מצאתי כלום.. הכל היה ענק עליי.
בסופו של דבר מצאתי זוג ורדרד מטאלי ב- H&M. 
חרשתי עליהן כל הקיץ


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

I DO 
אחותי הזמינה לי מדבקות לנעליים  אחלה הפתעה
הדברים הקטנים שאף אחד לא ראה, אבל עשו לי שמח


----------



## Bobbachka (21/1/13)

אוי מהמם!


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

תכשיטים 
העגילים שלי הם מאפרת קסוטו שהייתי מוכנה לקנות כמעט את כל החנות שלה אם הייתי יכולה  

חוץ מהעגילים וטבעת האירוסין לא ענדתי תכשיטים, רציתי לשמור על הלוק הנקי ולא להעמיס


----------



## Nooki80 (20/1/13)

תמונה מקסימה! 
אוהבת את הרוך שבה


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

בגדי החתן 
רועי מתלבש מחוייט בכל יום לעבודה אז הוא רצה משהו קצת יותר חגיגי. 
בנוסף יש לו אחלה טעם (לדעתי) והוא החליט לבד מה הוא רוצה, אני רק הנהנתי בשמחה.
בסופו של דבר יצא שילוב מושלם בין החליפה שלו והשמלה שלי. 

החליפה שלו מדויד ששון. אחרי שהוא מדד חליפות של כמה מעצבים והכל היה יפה, הלכנו לדוד ששון ושם החליפה ישבה עליו פרפקט.
מעבר לעובדה שמדובר בגזרות צעירות ובדים נעימים ומתאימים למזג האוויר הקייצי, 
מדובר בצוות מאוד מקצועי ונחמד. 
החליפה חיכתה עד יום החתונה אצלם ורועי בא להתלבש אצלם, יחד עם אח שלו והצלם הנוסף שצילם אותו מתארגן - כי לא רק לכלה מותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנעליים מזארה, הזוג הראשון והאחרון שהוא מדד. 
זוג אלגנטי אבל עם סטייל, לא כמו נעלי בר מצווה. ועם זאת לא מבריקות או שפיציות נורא כמו שאופנתי היום


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

המפגש 
היה בסטודיו של טלי ושגיא, 
ברקע התנגון השיר She's a rainbow של הרולינג סטונס שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים. 
התרגשתי בטירוף!! רגע לפני שרועי נכנס הרגשתי שהלב שלי קופץ החוצה מהשמלה.


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

התגובה של רועי


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

ושלי


----------



## ronitvas (21/1/13)

תמןונה מעולה!!! 
הלוואי והייתי יכולה להגיב לכל הודעה שלך!!!
כמה חיכיתי, כמה בכיתי, וזה שווה כל רגע ואפילו יותר!
ממשיכה במרץ


----------



## Nooki80 (21/1/13)

מרגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כ"כ אוהבת שרואים על הבחורימים את ההתרגשות, תמונה מקסימה מקסימה!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

צילום - שחר דרורי וטל סרדיניוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אותם סימנתי כבר בתקופת החתונה של אחותי. 
שחר וטל מצלמים רגעים, מעבירים חוויות של איך נראה כל היום הזה. 
הם תופסים כל כך הרבה ניואנסים קטנים, והלוואי והייתי יכולה להראות לכן את כל התמונות ובעיקר כאלו עם אנשים, אבל אני לא רוצה לפרסם בלי רשות... 
חיפשנו משהו קצת מעבר לצילום היפה הרגיל, משהו שגם עוד שלושים שנה יזכיר לנו כמה כיף היה. 

ומעבר לעובדה שמדובר בשני גאונים, מוכשרים כמו שדים - מדובר באנשים הכי מצחיקים שפגשנו בחיים!!! 
ישבנו אצלם שעתיים וחצי ולא הפסקנו לצחוק, היתה כימיה כל כך טובה שבפעם הראשונה הם גרמו לנו לרצות לעשות פסט פורוורד ליום החתונה כדי להיות איתם.
אני תמיד אומרת שהכימיה מאוד חשובה, כי אם חושבים על זה ביום הזה נמצאים עם הצלמים יותר ממה שנמצאים עם החתן  
סיימנו את הפגישה, הגענו עד לאמצע הדרך לאוטו ואז עשינו אחורה פנה וסגרנו איתם במקום.
על הכשרון שלהם אין צורך באמת להרחיב, כי העבודה שלהם עושה את זה בזכות עצמה. 

לגבי הוידאו - טל עושה סרטים דוקומנטרים, שמשלבים הרבה ראיונות עם הזוג ועם המשפחה והחברים. אנחנו מתים על זה! הסרט שלנו מצחיק ומרגש ויעניין אותנו גם עוד מלא שנים, כשכבר לא יעניין אותנו להסתכל סתם על המקום היפה או האנשים שרוקדים מצחיק. 
התלבטתי הרבה, כי מגיע לטל שתראו את העבודה המדהימה שלו, אבל הסרט כולו מלא ברגעים אישיים שלנו שאנחנו מעדיפים שישארו כאלו. 

יחד איתם הגיע גם ניר, שבהתחלה צילם את רועי מתארגן. צריך לזכור אותו, הוא עוד יהיה כוכב בתחום צלמי החתונות. 
ההרמוניה בין ניר ושחר זה משהו מדהים, איפה שאחד עושה פריים רחב השני עושה קלוז אפ , הם נותנים זוויות שונות לאותם רגעים ואני מאוד ממליצה על שני צלמים, בלי קשר לגודל החתונה.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מקדימים - לוקיישן 1 בסטודיו של טלי ושגיא


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עם כל הפמליה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

לוקיישן 2 - יפו 
לא היו לנו מקומות שתיכננו להצטלם בהם, זרמנו עם שחר וטל. 
התחלנו להדרים לכיוון הנחלה ועברנו דרך יפו.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## Nooki80 (21/1/13)

זה לא הולך ככה! אני לא יוכלה להגיב ל כ ל 
תמונה!
מ ה מ מ ת!
מתה על השימוש של שחר באור (אמרתי את זה בזמנו גם למיכלי)
והתמונה הזו כ"כ קייצית ואוורירית, תענוג!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

הנה עוד תמונה שאופיינית לו 
תמונה שתופסת רגע קסום !! 

האחיינית ההורסת שלי בשיא ההתרגשות


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ועוד אחת שרואים בה גם את הזר 
עשיתי את הזר ב"ארטרה" ביבנה. אמא שלי מתה על פרחים וסמדר עושה לה את כל הזרים והסידורים כבר כמה שנים טובות. 
רציתי זר שלא יהיה מסודר מדי, שיהיה קטן וכפרי עם לבן וירקרק. שלחתי לה כמה תמונות והיא עשתה מה שהתחשק לה. 
הבאתי לה גם סרט תחרה שקניתי בנחלת בנימין, לעטוף את הזר.

גם כאן האחיינית שלי נורא רצתה זר, אז סמדר עשתה לה זר כמו שלי רק בקטן.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

לוקיישן 3 - חורבה בדרך לפלמחים


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

יש עוד כל כך הרבה מכל לוקיישן..
אני ממש מנסה לסנן, אבל זה קשה!!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

לוקיישן 4 - החניה של הנחלה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## Guronet (21/1/13)

וואו! כמה קסם יש בתמונה הזו!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (21/1/13)

מדהים !!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ועוד משחקים עם האור 
זו תמונה בזמן שטל מראיין אותנו


----------



## arapax (21/1/13)

למסגר ולתלות 
תמונה מהממת


----------



## Norma Desmond (24/1/13)

וואו! 
אני הייתי מגדילה ותולה על הקיר
תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## shirpan (28/1/13)

זו תמונה מעלפת!!! 
בא לי לתלות אותה בסלון שלי!!!
יפייפיה! ואגדתית!! וואו!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר שנים שאני שומרת תמונות של עיצובים שאני אוהבת, שיהיה.. 
אבל האמת שבגלל לו"ז צפוף וחוסר יכולת להשקיע אנרגיות בעוד דברים, התלבטתי אם לא לוותר כבר על כל עניין ה- DIY ולהסתפק בעיצוב הבסיסי של הנחלה, שהוא כשלעצמו מאוד עשיר ומלא בפרחים. 
ואז הגיעו הקרדיטים מהחתונה של מיה onestylishbride ונשימתי נעתקה. 
לא הצלחתי להירגע, הראתי את זה לאחותי ולחברות שלי וזה לא עזב אותי במשך ימים רבים. 
אז אני חייבת להודות שאת הדרייב לא לוותר ולהשקיע בעיצוב כמו שתמיד תיכננתי, החזירה לי מיה והחתונה שלה.

תודה לך מיה'לה אהובה שלי, גם על ההשראה שנתת לי ולעוד מלא בנות אחרות וגם על האדם המהמם שאת, תמיד מוכנה לעזור ולייעץ. 
אז זכיתי גם בחברה וגם בעיצוב שתמיד רציתי


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

דגלונים 
תפרתי מאות של דגלונים - 
שרשראות לבנות מבד תחרה כפרי שהקיפו את כל הבריכה 
ושרשראות צבעוניות בסקאלת הצבעים ורדרד-תכלת-שמנת, כמו יתר העיצוב שקישטו המון מקומות ברחבי הנחלה. 

זה היה הפרוייקט האישי שלי והריפוי בעיסוק


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (21/1/13)

מותק שלי!!!

מעבר לכך שהאצבע שלי כבר תכף נשברת מהלחיצה על ה-F5
תודה לך שנתת לי לקחת חלק מהחלום שלך.
מבחינתי, זה ששיתפת אותי בעיסוקי החתונה המהממת שלך היה כיף גדול, הרגשתי שאני ממשיכה את ההתעסקות המלבבת והכיפית מהחתונה שלי וכול הזמן רק חשבתי על כמה אני רוצה להודות לך, שאת משתפת, שנתת לי עוד קצת חמצן חתונתי.

הפרפקציוניזם שלך ניכר בכול דבר ודבר!! הרבה דברים שאני שמתי פס עליהם, נראה אצלך מושלמים ומעבר.
אני ממש ממש גאה שאני זאת, ששאבת ממנה קצת השראה.

נשיקות
מיה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

קיר מסגרות 
המסגרות האלו היו תלויות אצלנו על הקיר בדירה ולקראת החתונה החלפתי את הרקעים בבדים מתאימים.
הן היו תלויות על קיר של לייסטים מעץ, ממש בכניסה לקבלת הפנים


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מסביב לבריכה 
בין הדגלונים היו גם זרי פרחים לבנים. 
בסביבות 23:00 הוציאו את הפמוטים וזרקו לתוך הבריכה מלא אבובים של המקום ועוד מזרונים, כדורים ורובי מים שקנינו בדרום ת"א.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עששיות ופנסים יפנים על העצים בורוד ולבן


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (21/1/13)

איפה קנית את העששיות והפנסים?


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

העששיות הן חלק מהעיצוב הבסיסי של הנחלה 
ואת הפנסים הסינים אחותי הזמינה מארה״ב, זה היה חלק מהקישוטים במסיבת הרווקות, אבל נדלקתי עליהם ושילבתי אותם גם בחתונה.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (22/1/13)

העששיות לא היו חלק מהעיצוב שיכולת להוסיף עם 
המעצב של המקום?

וסתם שאלה, לא הקנטה,
תלייה של מסגרות ללא תמונה, יש לזה בDIY איזשהו "עיקרון עיצובי"?
ראיתי שיש פינות עם תמונות של בני הזוג ו\או של הורים\סבים-סבתות בחתונות שלהם עצמם, אז המסגרות בלי התמונות מייצגות מה? 

סורי אם נשמע כשאלה מיותרת, אבל אני סקרנית להבין יותר על המהות..או שזו פשוט מהות השאבי-שיק(ופעם כשגרתי תקופה אחרי צבא בארה"ב יצא לי לראות תוכנית של מרתה על סגנון השאבי-שיק ותמיד קינאתי באלו שיש להן את זה ויודעות לתפור ולעצב).


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

מכירה את המשפט 
"באמנות כמו באמנות, אין דבר כזה שאין דבר כזה" ? 

אני לא מאמינה בחוקים או בעקרונות... משהו נראה לך יפה? תשתמשי בו  זה לא באמת משנה מה הסגנון הרשמי שלו או מה עומד מאחורי זה.
זה לא חייב לייצג משהו, זה יכול להיות סתם יפה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עמדת קאווה בכניסה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

תמונות keep calm and... 
קניתי את הגרפיקות באטסי, הדפסתי בדפוס דיזינגוף והמסגרות מאיקאה ומעוד כל מיני שאספתי לאורך השנים.. 
היה גם eat a cupcake בשולחן הקינוחים ו- marry on


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

שלטים מעץ 
חלק היו על שולחנות קבלת הפנים יחד עם פרחים, בהשראת החתונה של מיה וחלק נתלו ברחבי הגן ובשולחן הקינוחים

אספתי אותם במשך כל ההכנות לחתונה - 
הזמנתי מאיביי, קניתי בכל מיני חנויות עיצוב וחלק מהם קניתי כמילים מדיקט ששייפתי וצבעתי. 
יש מלא מלים מדהימות בסנדלווד


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ריהוט אלטרנטיבי עם כריות מתאימות


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מרכזי שולחן 
מיה המתוקה נתנה לי את המספרים שהיא הכינה והתאימו לי בול ואני הוספתי את המספרים שהיו לי חסרים. 
הכיוון היה ריכוז של סידורים וכלים קטנים. 

היו 2 סוגים של מרכזי שולחנות - 
1. 3 אגרטלי וינטג' עם זרי פרחים בגווני שמנת-ורדרד-סגלגל + 2 כלים עם נרות + קערית עם מרשמלו
2. כלובים קטנים שקניתי + 2 אגרטלים עם פרחים + 2 כלים עם נרות + קעריות עם מרשמלו

בנוסף היו על חלק מפיות קרושה של סבתא שלי ז"ל, זה גם היה מרגש בעיניי וגם סוף סוף הוכחתי לאמא שלי שכדאי לשמור את הכל


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עוד דוגמא


----------



## nino15 (21/1/13)

מאיפה הכלובים האלה? 
הם ממש יפים!

וכמובן שמרכזי השולחן האלה פשוט מדהימים! נשמתי נעתקה... ידעתי שהקרדיטים שלך יהיו מלאים בטוב טעם


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר דיברנו על הכלובים האלו, רצית אותן לעבודה כלשהיא לא? 
מצאתי כמה כאלו בחנות בשם דזירה בשינקין מלצ'ט בת"א והיא הצליחה להשיג לי מהיצרן את כל מה שעוד נשאר לו.
למען האמת אני מתכננת למכור אותם, כי אין לי מה לעשות עם כל הציוד הזה שנשאר לי


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

אוי התבלבלתי, בובצ'קה שאלה על הכלובים 
.


----------



## yael rosen (21/1/13)

אם את מוכרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני קונה!


----------



## Guronet (21/1/13)

אם נשאר משהו, גם אני אשמח לקנות ממך כמה...


----------



## דע1אותי (22/1/13)

מתי כלובים הפכו למשהו חיובי ומתוק? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כלוב זה לא דבר שלילי?

סליחה על ההתקטננות, זה פשוט לא פעם ראשונה שאני רואה קונספט של כלובים.
הכל ממש אסטתי ויפה, ניכר שהושקעה מחשבה רבה ועבודה עדינה.


----------



## Bobbachka (21/1/13)

ליבי החסיר פעימה 
כמה חן, כמה יופי.... שיואו!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

עמדות הקייטרינג ובית הקפה 
היו מעוצבות בסגנון שוק עם משקלים עתיקים, ארגזים וסלסילות עם ירקות ופירות וכו'

אני לא מוסיפה עוד תמונות כי כבר הפצצתי מעל ומעבר


----------



## nino15 (21/1/13)

איזה כיף!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

שולחן קינוחים 
רועי ואני מתים על קינוחים וממתקים, מבחינתנו אין דבר כזה לסיים ארוחה בלי לקנח. 
גם כאן, שמרתי לאורך השנים מלא תמונות של שולחנות מהממים ולזה התווסף השולחן המושלם של "פודינג" מהחתונה של מיה. 

רק שאני החלטתי לעצב אותו בעצמי! 
קניתי כ-10 ק"ג של סוכריות גומי בצבעים המתאימים וחוץ מזה הקייטרינג עשה לנו אקסטרה עוגיות, מקרונים, בראוניס וקאפקייקס (בלי קשר לקינוחים הרגילים שהוגשו). 
הבאתי מהבית שידה ושולחן שאבא שלי בנה, ולמעשה חוץ מהכלים  שהביאה המעצבת (רציתי להביא את שלי אבל היו בעיות של כשרות..) והמפות, בגדול הבאתי את כל הדברים. 
אספתי במשך השנים קופסאות פח של אחותי ושלי, עוד שלטי עץ, דגלונים וכו' 
והמעצבת הוסיפה את הפרחים והדברים לפי הוראות שהשארתי והמון המון תמונות ששלחתי והדגמתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

קשים עם דגלונים 
את הגרפיקה הזמנתי באטסי, שוב הדפסתי בדיזינגוף 10 על גבי מדבקות.
יום לפני החתונה גזרתי והדבקתי על הקשים עם 2 חברות.

את הקשים הורודים הזמנתי מקרן נובל, יש לה חנות במרמלדה.
את התכלת חברה הביאה לי מארה"ב כי בזמנו לא היה אותם בארץ.
אני חייבת לציין שבארץ התחילו למכור אותם, בסכומים פשוט מופרכים! כל מי שרוצה כאלו שתזמין באטסי


----------



## Anna Karenina (21/1/13)

כמה זמן לוקח לדברים להגיע מאטסי? 
או במילים אחרות: החתונה עוד שבועיים. יש לי סיכוי?


----------



## nino15 (21/1/13)

עונה בתור מומחית אטסי 
שמוכרת שם, אבל בעיקר קונה מלא דברים.

באטסי יש כל מיני מוכרים מכל העולם. לרוב כדאי לקחת מרווח ביטחון של עד חודש למשלוח מארה"ב וכשבועיים מאירופה (אבל שוב, יכולים להיות עיכובים בדואר). את יכולה ליצור קשר עם המוכר ולבקש ממנו משלוח אקספרס (EMS) אבל זה לרוב מאוד יקר (תלוי במשקל הפריט).
אני ממליצה לך למצוא מה את רוצה לקנות וליצור קשר עם המוכר ולשאול אותו אם יש סיכוי שזה יגיע וכמה עולה משלוח אקספרס.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

שבועיים זה גבולי.. 
אבל אם ממש בא לך את יכולה לקנות בארץ, הם יותר יקרים אבל יש כאלה כבר בלא מעט מקומות.
חפשי את קרן נובל בגוגל או אפילו תכתבי קשים מנייר.

את הקובץ של הדגלונים שולחים לך תיק תק במייל (שימי לב להדגיש את כתיבת התאריך נכון, הם כותבים את החודש והיום הפוך ולקחו כמה נסיונות עד שיצא בדיוק כמו שרציתי, גם מבחינת הפונט)
ואז את יכולה להדפיס את זה בבית דפוס על מדבקות. עשו לי את זה במקום.
אם את רוצה אני אחפש את הלינק של המוכר


----------



## Anna Karenina (21/1/13)

וואו, תודה רבה! עזרת לי, אשמח מאוד


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

בבקשה 
הנה הלינק של המוכר שממנו הזמנתי 
אני ממליצה לך לכתוב בחיפוש של אטסי paper straw flags  - זה ייתן לך מלא אופציות לכל מיני מוכרים, עם סוגים שונים של דגלונים ופונטים
בהצלחה


----------



## Anna Karenina (22/1/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## ZimmerTLV (21/1/13)

וואו 
איזו חתונה מדהימה
כל הכבוד לכם. 
בא לי להיות מוזמנת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכל כל כך יפה ומושקע ואתם יפים ושמחים. 
שימשיך ככה.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (23/1/13)




----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## arapax (21/1/13)

התמונה הזו 
עשתה לי נעים בלב


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/13)

מדהים! 
איזה כיף! שולחן הקינוחים מהמם ונפלא. 
מה לא הייתי נותנת עכשיו בשביל איזה קאפקייק!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ובנימה צורמת - ג'ינגה עיצובים 
* חשוב לי להדגיש שההודעה שאני כותבת פה משקפת את דעתי האישית בלבד, ומתארת את נקודת המבט שלנו על התנהלות העניינים*

במהלך ההכנות לחתונה עבדתי מול ענבל מחברת ג'ינגה (בזמנו מעצבת הבית של הנחלה). 
היה בינינו אחלה דו שיח והיא היתה פתוחה לקבל ולבצע את כל הרעיונות והרצונות שלי. 

כמה ימים אחרי החתונה חשכו עיניי. פירסמתי בזמנו הודעה בפורום, אולי חלקכן זוכרות. 
באתר של המעצבים הופיעו תמונות מהחתונה שלנו, עם לקיחת קרדיט מלא על כל העיצוב!
כל הדברים שאני תפרתי, אספתי במשך השנים, קניתי לקראת החתונה, 
כל הרעיונות שהראיתי לענבל שוב ושוב, עם תמונות של איך אני רוצה שהדברים יעמדו ועם הוראות מדוייקות של הציוד ואיפה לשים אותו
מכל זה התעלמו ובבוטות דרסו את את כל העבודה והיצירתיות שלי. 

כל כך חבל לי שכך הדברים הסתיימו. בסופו של דבר אני לא מתכוונת להיכנס לתחום העיצוב ואם ג'ינגה רק היו מבקשים הייתי נותנת להם את התמונות בעצמי ואולי גם את הציוד שלי.
נעלבתי עד עמקי נשמתי מההתנהלות שלהם ומהעוול שנעשה לנו ורק אחרי שהעניין צבר תאוצה ברשתות חברתיות והבהרנו שיש לנו תיעוד מלא של כל ההוראות וההוכחות התמונות הוסרו.

התלבטתי אם לכתוב את הדברים, כי כל כמה זמן מדברים פה על נושא הביקורת השלילית. אבל בסופו של דבר היה חשוב לי להביע את הצד שלי בנושא ואת התחושות שלי מכל הפרשה הזו.


----------



## ronitvas (21/1/13)

שמחה שכתבת 
ועוד יותר שמחה שהנושא "נפתר" מול המעצבים. לפחות התמונות הוסרו....


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

כן, אין ספק שגם ביקורת שלילית צריכה להיאמר. 
באמת שתיכננתי לפרגן לה, היה נעים לעבוד איתה ובתמונה שהנחלה מיד העלו לפייסבוק שלהם התעקשתי להודות לה. 
אבל לקחת ככה את התמונות ולפרסם כאילו הם עשו את הכל, זה באמת היה מוגזם. 
בסופו של דבר בגלל ההתנהלות שלהם ה ירו לעצמם ברגל. את התמונות שהיו יכולות להתפרסם אני כבר לעולם לא אתן להם. 
הם בטח מראים אותן ללקוחות שבאים לפגישות איתם, אבל עם זה אין לי מה לעשות... למעט לכתוב את הביקורת שלי כאן ובעוד אתרים. 

גם המשך ההתנהלות היה תמוה בעייני... 
להתקשר אליי ולתת לי כל מיני הסברים, כמו להגיד שהשותף השני כתב את זה בלי שהיא יודעת (מאוד נוח) או שאי ההבנה נבעה מאישיוז שלהם עם הנחלה - 
ממש לא לעניין לדעתי. 
דווקא ממעצבים שהם חלק מהעולם היצירתי הזה שבו כל כך פשוט לגנוב רעיונות ולהעתיק, ציפיתי לקצת יותר. 
אנשים עובדים כל כך קשה כדי לחדש וליצור ובצורה כ"כ בוטה פשוט להעתלם מזה, זה מוגזם. 
ממש חבל.


----------



## ronitvas (22/1/13)

את צודקת 
יש לי מלא דוגמאות, לצערי.
כי על רעיונות אין "זכויות יוצרים"
ואין מבאס מזה לראות את הבייבי שלך נגנב....
מקווה שתשימי את זה מאחוריך. כי גם אין מה לעשות יותר ממש שעשית עד עכשיו.
תזמני לעצמך אנרגיות טובות


----------



## lost in dreams (21/1/13)

טוב שאת לומדת רפואה 
כי לדעתי נרשמו פה עשרות התעלפויות בשעות האחרונות...
אז מה עושים? להרים רגליים? מסיכת חמצן?


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

תודה רבה!!! 

אני עוד מחכה לרמז לגבי מי את


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

חופה 
העיצוב הבסיסי של המקום.
זר פרחים לבן ומאחורה כדורי זכוכית עם פרחים לבנים.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

שושבינים? אצלנו? 
האחיינית שלי, שהיא הדבר הכי מתוק בעולם לדעתי, בת 3.5
היא התרגשה מהחתונה יותר מאיתנו ולאורך כל הדרך היתה בטוחה שבעצם היא זו שמתחתנת עם רועי והכל סובב סביבה.
שבועיים לפני החתונה היא שאלה אותנו "נכון שאני אפזר אצלכם פרחים בדרך לחופש?" 
לרגע כמעט התעלפתי.. אבל אני כל כך אוהבת אותה שהיה ברור שהתשובה היא כן. 
צירפנו את האחיינים המתוקים של רועי - הקטנצ'יק גם פיזר פרחים והגדול דאג שהם עושים את העבודה והיה איש הטבעות שלנו  

הם נכנסו לחופה עם השיר better together של ג'ק ג'ונסון
ואפשר לראות את האושר בעיניים שלהם


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

וככה נראית כלה בכיינית 
אני עוד זוכרת איך תוך כדי הקריאה אני מעודדת את עצמי שהנה שרדתי את הכל בלי לבכות...
ואז שנייה אחרי פשוט לא הצלחתי להחזיק יותר, כל כך התרגשתי! 
וזה היה השיא של הערב מבחינתנו - להקריא אחד לשני ולהתחייב זה לזו. 






נכנסו לחופה עם crazy love בביצוע של רד בנד ומרינה מקסימליאן בלומין 






שיר שבירת כוס היה גרסא קצבית של סיבה לאהבה בביצוע אריק סיני - אני לא מוצאת את הביצוע הזה און ליין. קודם כל זה בין השירים העבריים האהובים עליי. והוא גם התאים לנו בול כי חיפשנו שיר קצבי, בעברית, שידבר אל כולם, בעיקר כי שאר השירים שלנו היו טיפה פחות מוכרים. כשאני שומעת את השיר הזה הוא גורם לי לחייך ולרקוד עם הראש, וזה בדיוק מה שרצינו שהוא יעשה






שיר סלואו היה sea of love בביצוע של קאט פאוור. שיר שקט ומרגש שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים.


----------



## nino15 (21/1/13)

אוח איזה בחירות משובחות 
אני מתה על השיר הזה של קאט פאוור!!! שקלנו לשים אותנו כשיר כניסה אבל הגענו למסקנה שהוא איטי מדי להליכה.
אבל לסלואו זה מושלם!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

טבעות 
גם טבעת האירוסין וגם טבעות הנישואים שלנו הן מ"לירן תכשיטים" בחולון. 
גילוי נאות - לירן הוא חבר טוב של המשפחה. 

אבל בלי קשר, אני חייבת להגיד שיש לו צורף פשוט מוכשר, מהצורפים של פעם, שעושה את התכשיטים בעצמו ומכניס את הכשרון והאהבה שלו לתוך הטבעות.
רצינו טבעות דקות ופשוטות, בזהב צהוב מאט. עשינו את אותה טבעת, רק יותר עבה לרועי ואצלי היא משתלבת עם טבעת האירוסין.

ביום הנישואים הראשון שלנו אנחנו מתכננים לחרוט משפט בן 6 מלים בחלק הפנימי של הטבעות - 3 מלים אצלו ו-3 אצלי.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

סרטון מהחברות - אתן *חייבות* לראות את זה! 
אצלנו בחבורה נהוג לעשות קליפים, ככה שזו לא היתה הפתעה וגם דאגנו מראש יהיה מסך ומקרן.
אבל כשהקרינו את הקליפ נשארנו על הלסת שמוטה
הן השקיעו ועשו את זה כל כך מקורי ומרגש.


----------



## Guronet (21/1/13)

אני פשוט מהופנטת מכל דבר שאת מעלה פה! 
נורא מרגש ומקורי! ואני רק יכולה לקוות ולאחל לעצמי חברות כמו שלך
זכית


----------



## Nooki80 (23/1/13)

כבר אמרתי לך 
יש לך חברות מהממות ומוכשרות, והקליפ מקסים מקסים מקסים!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

שדרוגים נוספים - אלכוהול, סיגריות, הסעות,גומי 
יש לנו קהל "קשה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - אנשים ששותים איכותי ושותים הרבה. אז אחד הדברים שהיו חשובים לנו זה שדרוג האלכוהול.
פירטתי בהודעה הזו בדיוק את הכמויות. 

סיגריות? זה מגעיל אותי.. 
אבל זה פחות מגעיל לא מעט אנשים, בעיקר כשהם שותים. אז קנינו שני פאקטים ופיזרו אותם על הבר. 
גם כאן, כמו על האלכוהול, מנהל הבר אמר שהגזמנו וכמובן שלא נשאר זכר

הסעות - עם כל השתיה הזו, מישהו חייב לנהוג נכון? אז הזמנו הסעות שיצאו מת"א וככה אף אחד לא שתה ונהג. 

סוכריות גומי - התחסלו עוד 7 ק"ג שהיו על הבר עצמו ברחבה, בלי קשר לשולחן הקינוחים

וכמובן שטויות לרחבה שכמו תמיד עושות מלא שמח וצבעוניות


----------



## אני רק שאלה 84 (21/1/13)

את יכולה לפרט לגבי ההסעות? 
אנחנו גם מחפשים הסעות מתל אביב...
ואודה במיוחד לפרטים אודות המחיר בפרטי...

תודה רבה נראה שהייתה לך חתונה מהממת!!


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

חברת ״יונייטד״ 
לצערי אני לא יכולה לפרט את המחיר,
מישהו מהמשפחה שלנו עובד שם ולכן קיבל מחיר אחר דרך התנאים שמגיעים לו, אז זה לא רלוונטי. 

אבל אני יכולה להמליץ עליהם בשמחה- 
הם היו מאוד אחראיים (התקשרו יום לפני לחברה שלי שהיתה אחראית על ההסעה כדי לוודא שוב את הפרטים)
הגיעו בזמן וההסעה המתינה בחניה כל החתונה, ככה שלא היו צריכים לתאם ולחכות להם שיגיעו בסוף. 
בחזור גם עשו כמה תחנות כדי שיהיה יותר נוח.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

דיג'יי - רביד יהושע מ"מוסיקה פלוס" 
האחד והיחיד. רביד פשוט עשה לנו את החתונה!!
היכולת שלו לקרוא את הקהל היא מדהימה והוא תותח רציני  
הוא הדיג'יי היחיד שראינו, היה ברור שזה זה. 

בזכותו אנשים רקדו עד 3:15 בבוקר, למרות שהם היו רטובים עם בגדי ים, אחרי הבריכה
עד השלב שאני כבר סימנתי לו שיעבור לשיר הסלואו כדי לסיים את הערב.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מגנטים - מגנטיקס 
אין מה לומר, אנשים מתים על זה.. אפילו שזה חרוש לאללה! 
גל ממגנטיקס עשה עבודה מצויינת, המלצתי עליו כבר רבות-
הגיעו בתילת קבלת הפנים, צילמו נון סטופ והדפיסו כמויות אדירות של מגנטים, עם מספיק עותקים מכל תמונה רבת משתתפים.
בנוסף הם עשו לנו עותק של כל המגנטים שכללו אותנו או את המשפחות שלנו וכמובן נתנו לנו דיסק עם כל התמונות.
והאיכות לא תבייש צלמי חתונות רבים. 

עיצבנו את המסגרת כך שתתאים לעיצוב הכללי - 
מסגרת ורודה עם נקודות לבנות ודגלונים בקצה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
בכניסה לחתונה חילקו מניפות לבנות, גם בשביל שיהיה יותר נעים וגם כי זה נורא יפה  

אחר כך היו מגבות - בגלל שבנחלה יש בריכה, שנפתחה בשעה 2:15 לא רצינו שאנשים יצאו מהבריכה ויקפאו מהקור.
אז החלטנו כבר להפוך את זה למזכרת והזמנו 100 מגבות לבנות עם כיתוב תום ורועי בתכלת או בורדרד. 

ואז המשפחה שלי החליטה לעשות לנו הפתעה - אחותי ידעה שתיכננתי לעשות את זה בעצמי וכבר לא הספקתי, 
וחילקו ביציאה שוקולדים (9 ק"ג נשיקות של הרשי'ז שאח שלי סחב מארה"ב) עם מדבקות שהם הדפיסו והדביקו על הנשיקות.
ממש הופתענו ויצא מקסים.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

והמגבות


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

הבריכה ועמדת האפטר פארטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בשלב מסויים קפצנו לבריכה, היה ממש מרענן 
את הבגד ים שלי הזמנתי מויקטוריה'ס סיקרט

חוצמזה אנחנו חולי המבורגר אז זה רק היה מתבקש שנעשה עמדה כזו של מיני המבורגרים. היה טעים ובול במקום - כולם טרפו את זה. גם אנחנו


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ולמה היתה לי שמלה שנייה.. 
אני לא מתחברת לכ הקונספט הזה של להחליף שמלות במהלך הערב.. 
משקיעים בשמלה אחת שהיא גם נוחה וגם אוהבים אותה - לא נראה לי מסובך מדי  

בכל אופן אחרי הבריכה לא התחשק לי להסתובב רק עם בגד ים, אז קניתי שמלה פשוטה מתחרה לבנה מ"ברשקה".


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

מה, כבר נגמר? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
וואו זה יצא ארוך !!!  
כל הכבוד אם מישהי שרדה עד לפה..הזהרתי שיהיה ארוך, אבל רק תוך כדי הבנתי עד כמה.

היתה תקופה מופלאה, כמעט 8 חודשים של תכנונים לסירוגין שהסתכמו בערב אחד, מפוצץ באושר ואהבה. חתונת החלומות שלנו, בדיוק כמו שרצינו שתהיה. 
נהנינו כמו שלא נהנינו אף פעם! 
למרות כל ההשקעה והפרפקציוניזם (או שמא OCD) , כשהגיע בוקר החתונה שיחררררררנו הכל - 
מה שיהיה יהיה, וזה לא יפגע בהנאה שלנו ביום המדהים הזה. 

לא לשכוח לעצור מדי פעם במהלך היום הזה, לצלם רגעים בזכרון ולנסות לעכל את כל האושר הזה. לנשק ולחבק בלי לחשוב פעמים וברור שלהיות בקבלת הפנים.

לפורום - אין עליכן!! 
המקום הזה מרכז בנות (ובנים) מקסימים, עם כמויות של ידע שנחלק באהבה ופשוט כל כך כיף פה, שאני עדיין שורצת פה בהנאה!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/13)

ותודה אחרונה 
לאחותי ואמא שלי המהממות! 
שתיזזו אותי לכל המדידות ואינספור השגעונות האחרים, שהקשיבו כשקיטרתי ונתנו רעיונות יצירתיים כשנתקעתי..

אחותי היקרה, שלמרות התקופה העמוסה ביותר בחייה (תינוק חדש ותחילת התמחות) עשתה את הכל כדי לעזור לי - בדברים החשובים אבל גם בשטויות שמטרידות (כנראה) רק אותי... 
למדתי מהטובה ביותר!! ויש לך חלק אדיר בחתונה הזו


----------



## nino15 (21/1/13)

התאפקתי לא להגיב על כל תמונה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיכיתי הרבה זמן לקרדיטים שלך והציפייה הייתה שווה.
הכל כל כך מעוצב ומושלם! נהדר שחשבת על כל הפרטים הקטנים ושהיה לך סבלנות להכל. פשוט מדהים!


----------



## piloni86 (21/1/13)

את כלכך מרגשת.. 
נהנתי מכל רגע.
המון מזל טוב לכם!!!!


----------



## Baby Kirby (22/1/13)

אהובתי!
הלוואי שהיה לי יותר זמן לעשות הרבה יותר.

אבל הסתדרת מעולה גם בלעדי והפקת חתיכת אירוע מקצועני כמו שרק את יודעת! נראה לי שהשארת אותי איפשהו שם מאחור עם הביצוע המושלם שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החתונה הכי יפה שראיתי, של הכלה הכי יפה בעולם, מבפנים ומבחוץ.

אוהבת אותך אחותי


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

אוהבת הכי בעולם


----------



## yael rosen (21/1/13)

simplicity המופלאה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה יופי אפשר לראות בבת אחת.. כנראה שהרבה.
ההשקעה היצירתיות והחוש האסתטי שלך קפצו עליי מכל תמונה
הדברים שעשית פשוט מושלמים, אבל יותר מהם, את ואישך נראים כל כך מאושרים יחד - תאווה לעיניים.
תודה על אינסוף של השראה, ועל שעה שבה יצאו לי העיניים מהמקום, פשוט לקנא.
מאחלת לכם חיים מלאי צבע עניין ואהבה! מזל טוב!


----------



## arapax (21/1/13)

יא מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גרמת לי להצטער מחדש על זה שוויתרתי על שאיפות עיצוב מרכזי השולחן שלי בעצמי... אבל נו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש חיכיתי לראות את כל הפרטים הקטנים, איזה כיף שסופסוף פרסמת קרדיטים! 
גרמת לנחלה להיראות עוד יותר מהממת, מי ידע שזה אפשרי. 
את דעתי על התחושות הצורמות כבר שמעת, ואני יכולה רק לאחל שזה יישכח מהר, כמו שרק הזכרון שלנו יודע, ושתשארו רק עם הטוב והיופי של היום הזה, כי רואים שהיה הרבה מהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכמובן שתמיד תהיו מאושרים, מלאים באוכל טוב ומוקפים בקינוחים


----------



## kiziarish (21/1/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתונה מדהימה! 

המון המון מזל טוב וכל הכבוד על ההשקעה המעוררת השראה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/13)

חיכיתי כל כך הרבה... 
לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! ועכשיו, כשפרסמת אותם, הכל כל כך מיוחד ומקסים!
נראה מהתמונות שהייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה, עם טאצ' אישי, עיצובים מקסימים והכל כל כך בטוב טעם- החל מהשמלה והאיפור ועד לשולחן הקינוחים המהמם!

אין לי הרבה מה להגיד חוץ מזה שהיה לי ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!

איזה כיף לאורחים שלכם!


----------



## S c a r l e t t (21/1/13)

וואו מדהים! 
הייתי יכולה להסתכל על עוד מיליון תמונות כאלה!


----------



## L1CDISK (21/1/13)

מושלמת, מושלם!! תודה רבה על השיתוף ומזל"ט!


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (21/1/13)

אני לא נושמת! 
ועכשיו ברצינות, בשביל חתונות כמו שלך אני מחכה לקרדיטים!
הכל בטוב טעם, עדין, פשוט השקעה מטורפת...
שאפו!


----------



## onestylishbride (21/1/13)

אחרי שכבר אמרתי את הכול - אז עוד קצת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כול כך מרגש לראות את העשייה שלך בכול דבר!!!
וכבר דיברתי על הפרפקציוניזם שלך, אבל אני פשוט נפעמת שוב ושוב- עד לרמת הקולב!!!
מי כמוני יודעת כמה השקעה הדברים האלה מצריכים, כול ההדפסות שלך, ההזמנות מחו"ל, התמונות להשראה, הרהיטים, הכלים,המילים,הכלובים ועוד ועוד ועוד הביאו לתוצר פשוט מושלם.
אתם מרגשים,יפים וכול כך יפה לראות איך הכול התחבר יחד ועד כמה הייתה לכם חתונה מדהימה שכול אורח בה הרגיש את תשומת הלב.
מיה


----------



## pipidi (21/1/13)

מזל טוב! אתם נראים זוג מקסים 
ושילבת אלמנטים של DIY מהממים! 

המון אהבה ואושר בהמשך חייכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










וגם תודה על הפרגון


----------



## ronitvas (21/1/13)

מצטרפת לכל מה שאמרו! 
הכל מושקע ברמות ומדהים!!!! תענוג לעיניים ולנשמה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם!!!


----------



## FayeV (21/1/13)

תתביישי לך! 
את גרמת לראש שלי להתפוצץ! אני אפילו לא יודעת למה להגיב - את נראית מעולה, העיצוב מדהים ומושקע, ונראה שהיה ממש כיף. בהחלט חתונה שמאוד הייתי רוצה להיות בה.


----------



## lost in dreams (22/1/13)

אין מילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כל הרבה יופי, סטייל, רגש וכישרון.
הכל נראה פשוט מ-ד-ה-י-ם. לא ידעתי שקיימים דברים כאלה.
נראה שבאמת היה לכם האירוע המושלם בשבילכם. כל הכבוד על ההשקעה והנחישות להגשים את כל החלומות שלך. 
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ומלאי סטייל ויופי כמו בחתונתכם.
המון מזל טוב!

ועכשיו אני הולכת לשלוח רמזים בפרטי


----------



## yulka303 (22/1/13)

מדהים מדהים מדהים ומעורר השראה!


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)

תודה, תודה, תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
איזה כיף לקרוא את התגובות שלכן! 
זה ממש מרגש אותי ואני מאוד מעריכה את זה. 

אני כמובן לא הולכת לשום מקום (מאז 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אז אשמח להמשיך לעזור ולייעץ בכל מה שאוכל. 
DIY זה כל כך כיף, אין כמו לראות את הדברים קורמים עור וגידים ואז להגיע לחתונה ולראות איך הכל התחבר לכדי החזון שהיה לי בראש.

שוב תודה


----------



## ronitvas (22/1/13)

תיזהרי, בסוף עוד נאדים אותך


----------



## simplicity83 (22/1/13)




----------



## Raspail (22/1/13)

וואווו פשוט מושלם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עברתי איזה 5 פעמים על כל התמונות מרוב שהכל כ"כ יפה ומעורר השראה!!!
חתונה מ-ק-ס-י-מ-ה, מיוחדת ולא שגרתית!!! את פשוט יפייפיה ואתם נראים זוג חמוד וכיפי! 
השולחן קינוחים מהמם!!! התמונות מדהימות ואהבתי את הפרטים הקטנים שעושים את ההבדל (גם המדבקות בנעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ושמחתי לקבל הרבה רעיונות נהדרים (כמו המגבות עם השמות...) תודה! ובעיקר המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Tara Yashar (23/1/13)

היי תום!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך ואני מרגישה כאילו אני מדברת!! לפי הקרדיטים הייתה לך חתונה מדהימה עם דגש על הפרטים הקטנים והחשובים כל כך שעושים את החתונה מושלמת!
גם אני מתחתנת ב29.8, רק השנה ועושה שיער ואיפור אצל טלי ושגיא..


----------



## miriti83 (23/1/13)

וואו 
איזו חתונה יפה ומושקעת.
נראית מקסים! כל מה שבחרת היה ממש מתאים לאירוע ולך והדגיש את הייחודיות שלך. מדהים!


----------



## Nooki80 (23/1/13)

בובה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לקח לי כמה ימים לחזור ולהשלים את הקרדיטים שלך (אל תשאלי, אנחנו במצוקת מחשבים בבית ולראות קרדיטים בסלולרי זה פשוט עוול לך ולי. מחוץ לזה, אני היי על משככי כאבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- אבל לא משנה), וגם כשכבר הגעתי לקרוא, הייתי צריכה לעבור כמה וכמה פעמים על התמונות to be able to take it all in.
אני כועסת עלי ועלייך שלא השכלנו להתחבר קודם לחתונה שלך! איך הייתי רוצה להיות שם!
הכל כ"כ יפה ובטוב טעם, מושקע עד לפרטים הקטנים ביותר, עם כמויות עצומות של מחשבה על המראה הכולל, על הנוחות וההנאה של האורחים. תענוג וממתק לעיניים (וברור גם שתאווה לחיך).
את ורועי נראים זוג מקסים ומאוהב, והסיפור של ההיכרות שלכם פשוט מעולה!
מאחלת לכם אין ספור שנים צבעוניות, יפות ונעימות של אהבה קסומה ביחד!





(נ.ב. שמעתי ממקור טוב, שיש מצב שעכשיו שסיימת את הפקת החתונה והעלאת הקרדיטים, אולי תתני שעורי תפירה על מכונה לחברות?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## שני וארי (23/1/13)

מהמם!!!!! 
כל כך כיף לא להיות כאן שבועיים ואז לחזור ולגלות שהקרדיטים שחיכיתי להם בכיליון עיניים, הועלו 
אז קודם כל, את יפיפייה, השמלה פשוט מהממת 
וכל הפרטים הקטנים בחתונה שלך גורמים לי לרצות להתחתן שוב ולעשות גנבת רעיונות קטנה...
פשוט מוכשרת, תענוג לקרוא את הקרדיטים


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (4/2/13)

פשוט וואו אחד גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מדהימה אחת,
איזה כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים המשגעים שלך!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכל פשוט מושלם!!! הייתה לי בראש תמונה של כל מה שידעתי על החתונה וכל מה שידעתי שהכנת, אבל המציאות פשוט עלתה על כל דימיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה נראה פשוט מדהים, רואים את ההשקעה המטורפת ושעות העבודה והמחשבה הרבה שהושקעו בכל פרט (ואני יודעת שמדובר בהרבה מאוד שעות...). אני פשוט מקנאה באורחים שלך שזכו להיות בכזו חתונה (וגם קצת מתפדחת שאני התעצלתי להשקיע בדברים שדרשו הרבה הרבה פחות מאמץ...).
התמונות שלכם - מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ו-ת!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל עם כל הכבוד לאירוע עצמו, מה שבאמת חשוב - אתם, ובכן... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם כל כך יפים וכל כך מאוהבים, שאני יכולה רק לאחל לכם שבכל יום למשך שארית חייכם תיהנו מאהבה וחברות גדולה כל כך.
קצת יצא לי להכיר אותך בתקופה האחרונה ואני יכולה להעיד שאת באמת אדם מיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יקירתי, אני מעריצה אותך ומאחלת לך את כל הטוב שבעולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ותבואי לבקר, אה? אז מה אם אני גרה רחוק


----------

